# Conte-Inter, contratto per 4 anni. C'è Oriali



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2019)

Come viene riportato da Sportmediaset e Sky, il matrimonio Conte-Inter è sempre più vicino. E' pronto un contratto fino al 2023, con un investimento paragonabile a quello dell'acquisto di un top player. Con lui arriverà anche Oriali. 

L'Inter sborserà 30 mln per l'esonero di Spalletti e il suo staff.

Sky: Conte è la vittoria di Marotta che ha convinto la proprietà a spendere per prendere il leccese. Pronto contratto quadriennale.

Anche il* Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 13 maggio conferma: Antonio Conte sarà il nuovo allenatore dell'inter. Accordo raggiunto. Contratto di quattro anni a poco meno di 10 mln a stagione. Con Conte l'Inter farà una campagna acquisti importante ma non faraonica. Tornerà anche Oriali. Se Spalletti non troverà un'altra sistemazione costerà all'Inter, staff compreso, 28 mln di euro lordi.


----------



## Djici (12 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come viene riportato da Sportmediaset e Sky, il matrimonio Conte-Inter è sempre più vicino. E' pronto un contratto fino al 2023, con un investimento paragonabile a quello dell'acquisto di un top player. Con lui arriverà anche Oriali.
> 
> L'Inter sborserà 30 mln per l'esonero di Spalletti e il suo staff.



Azz... Questi spendono per davvero


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Maggio 2019)

Loro Conte noi Dj Francesco
Stavolta smetto davvero col calcio, è una presa per i fondelli


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come viene riportato da Sportmediaset e Sky, il matrimonio Conte-Inter è sempre più vicino. E' pronto un contratto fino al 2023, con un investimento paragonabile a quello dell'acquisto di un top player. Con lui arriverà anche Oriali.
> 
> L'Inter sborserà 30 mln per l'esonero di Spalletti e il suo staff.
> 
> Sky: Conte è la vittoria di Marotta che ha convinto la proprietà a spendere per prendere il leccese. Pronto contratto quadriennale.



Quando prendi Marotta, sai già che sarà un progetto vincente. O almeno ci si prova. Cose dette come sempre in anticipo su queste pagine.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2019)

Dovevamo prendere Marotta.. che cosa abbiamo fatto

La cosa incredibile che una società come il Milan che in società ha sempre messo italiani, e l'Inter stranieri. L'abbiamo fatta sta volta, quel Sudafricano è un pupazzo inutile che ha bisogno di Borini per tradurre i discorsi


----------



## LukeLike (12 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come viene riportato da Sportmediaset e Sky, il matrimonio Conte-Inter è sempre più vicino. E' pronto un contratto fino al 2023, con un investimento paragonabile a quello dell'acquisto di un top player. Con lui arriverà anche Oriali.
> 
> L'Inter sborserà 30 mln per l'esonero di Spalletti e il suo staff.
> 
> Sky: Conte è la vittoria di Marotta che ha convinto la proprietà a spendere per prendere il leccese. Pronto contratto quadriennale.



L'Inter ha capito che il manico della squadra è fondamentale. E pensare che per qualcuno l'allenatore conta relativamente. Come si spiegano queste cifre allora?


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2019)

Il Milan con gli alti livelli e con la lotta scudetto non c'entra più nulla. 

Bisogna essere sportivi. Guardiamo il lato positivo: con Conte alle melme, almeno, la Serie A diventerà un campionato avvincente e forse anche bello da seguire.


----------



## Andris (12 Maggio 2019)

anche con Sarri è stato avvincente e bello da seguire,senza quell'inter-juve avrebbe vinto lo scudetto.

comunque bisogna vedere pure chi compreranno,perchè con questi giocatori non si vince nulla.
ancora di più se venderanno Icardi
solo la porta va bene come reparto,il resto è tutto da rinforzare.


----------



## Aron (12 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quando prendi Marotta, sai già che sarà un progetto vincente. O almeno ci si prova. Cose dette come sempre in anticipo su queste pagine.



Loro han preso un dirigente di un club in continua ascesa da anni.
Noi uno di un club inglese che anno dopo anno cade sempre più in declino.

Da queste scelte si poteva intuire come si sarebbero evolute le cose.


----------



## davidelynch (12 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan con gli alti livelli e con la lotta scudetto non c'entra più nulla.
> 
> Bisogna essere sportivi. Guardiamo il lato positivo: con Conte alle melme, almeno, la Serie A diventerà un campionato avvincente e forse anche bello da seguire.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Maggio 2019)

Che schifo. Preparatevi per il prossimo anno (per chi avrà la forza di seguire questo schifo). Mai come ora chi ci ha fatto vincere tutto ci ha condannati (e continua a farlo....)


----------



## __king george__ (12 Maggio 2019)

sapete cos'è che mi incuriosice se le cose andranno (purtroppo) come sembra che possano andare? intendo Conte all'inter,Gasp alla Roma,noi magari con Gattuso,ecc

mi incuriosisce vedere la reazione dei tifosi (e non parlo della curva ma di quelli "normali"),,,voglio vedere se potrò ancora considerarli della mia "famiglia" oppure no...


----------



## 7vinte (12 Maggio 2019)

A questo punto noi uno tra Pochettino, Sarri e il Gasp dobbiamo prenderlo


----------



## Giangy (12 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come viene riportato da Sportmediaset e Sky, il matrimonio Conte-Inter è sempre più vicino. E' pronto un contratto fino al 2023, con un investimento paragonabile a quello dell'acquisto di un top player. Con lui arriverà anche Oriali.
> 
> L'Inter sborserà 30 mln per l'esonero di Spalletti e il suo staff.
> 
> Sky: Conte è la vittoria di Marotta che ha convinto la proprietà a spendere per prendere il leccese. Pronto contratto quadriennale.



Purtroppo il Milan si è spento sempre di più dal 2012 ad oggi. Mi dispiace, ma purtroppo è la vera realtà.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Maggio 2019)

A questo punto le prospettive si fanno terrificanti per noi. Le melme prendono un allenatore vincente, noi potremmo restare fuori dalla champions e prendere un allenatore mediocre, Leonardo che dice che non ci saranno grandi investimenti. Onestamente non so cosa pensare e quella banda di debosciati della nostra tifoseria non farà sicuramente nulla per farsi sentire


----------



## jacky (12 Maggio 2019)

Dispiace perché i soldi che regaliamo ai dirigenti li potevano dare a un big della panchina


----------



## Cantastorie (12 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come viene riportato da Sportmediaset e Sky, il matrimonio Conte-Inter è sempre più vicino. E' pronto un contratto fino al 2023, con un investimento paragonabile a quello dell'acquisto di un top player. Con lui arriverà anche Oriali.
> 
> L'Inter sborserà 30 mln per l'esonero di Spalletti e il suo staff.
> 
> Sky: Conte è la vittoria di Marotta che ha convinto la proprietà a spendere per prendere il leccese. Pronto contratto quadriennale.



La notizia esce oggi, l'Inter gioca domani... Lascio a voi le considerazioni del caso


----------



## Blu71 (12 Maggio 2019)

Se l’Inter offre di più e più garanzie è ovvio che Conte preferisca loro. Che poi l’Inter diventi vincente è tutto da vedere.


----------



## kipstar (12 Maggio 2019)

devo dire che se va dall'altra parte non ci facciamo una bella figura.....nel senso che c'erano tutte le condizione per prenderlo noi ...imho.....


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> devo dire che se va dall'altra parte non ci facciamo una bella figura.....nel senso che c'erano tutte le condizione per prenderlo noi ...imho.....



Dai, obiettivamente, non ce n'era manco una di condizione a nostro favore. Conte ha sempre detto di volere una squadra che gli permettesse di vincere. Al Milan, per bocca del "presidente" (non mia...), di vincere non frega proprio nulla.


----------



## kipstar (12 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dai, obiettivamente, non ce n'era manco una di condizione a nostro favore. Conte ha sempre detto di volere una squadra che gli permettesse di vincere. Al Milan, per bocca del "presidente" (non mia...), di vincere non frega proprio nulla.



quando ha parlato del "vincere" ho pensato ai gobbi......perché per come la vedo ... anche andasse dall'altra parte.... non vincerebbe cmq.....magari arrivano secondi.....imho.....


----------



## Zenos (12 Maggio 2019)

Dai che la putenza di Elliot ora ci prende Guardiola,Kane e poi fa fallire l UEFA come l'Argentina...


----------



## Igniorante (12 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come viene riportato da Sportmediaset e Sky, il matrimonio Conte-Inter è sempre più vicino. E' pronto un contratto fino al 2023, con un investimento paragonabile a quello dell'acquisto di un top player. Con lui arriverà anche Oriali.
> 
> L'Inter sborserà 30 mln per l'esonero di Spalletti e il suo staff.
> 
> Sky: Conte è la vittoria di Marotta che ha convinto la proprietà a spendere per prendere il leccese. Pronto contratto quadriennale.



Voglio proprio vedere con quale grande nome si presenterà invece il miglior AD dell'universo...


----------



## Love (12 Maggio 2019)

primi tre posti juve napoli inter...inter non per forza terza...e noi ci giochiamo il 4 posto con la roma...va costruita una squadra che possa raggiungere il 4 posto tranquillamente...è il primo step.


----------



## Solo (12 Maggio 2019)

Spettacolo.

L'anno prossimo i milanisti potranno godersi la sfida Gobbi-Melme


----------



## Davidoff (12 Maggio 2019)

Si avviano a diventare i rivali principali dei ladri, come ho sempre pensato. Triste vedere come stiano mettendo tutti i tasselli al posto giusto, mentre noi navighiamo nella nebbia da 7 anni e non vediamo la luce. Siano maledetti in eterno i due maiali che ci hanno distrutti.


----------



## markjordan (12 Maggio 2019)

il + piagnone ai + piagnoni


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan con gli alti livelli e con la lotta scudetto non c'entra più nulla.
> 
> Bisogna essere sportivi. Guardiamo il lato positivo: con Conte alle melme, almeno, la Serie A diventerà un campionato avvincente e forse anche bello da seguire.



Bellissimo guarda, a vedere i nostri più acerrimi rivali entrambi grandi e noi dietro a mangiare me**a.

L’incubo peggiore in pratica.


----------



## mil77 (12 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan con gli alti livelli e con la lotta scudetto non c'entra più nulla.
> 
> Bisogna essere sportivi. Guardiamo il lato positivo: con Conte alle melme, almeno, la Serie A diventerà un campionato avvincente e forse anche bello da seguire.



Sei convinto tu...x me conte godin e così via saranno la rovina dell'inter


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Maggio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sei convinto tu...x me conte godin e così via saranno la rovina dell'inter



In che senso?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Maggio 2019)

P.s: ma se dovesse accadere l’imponderabile e loro arrivassero quinti con noi in CL?

Anche in quel caso noi ci prendiamo il figlio dell’ex tastierista dei Pooh (cioè Dj Francesco) e loro Gonde?


----------



## mil77 (12 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In che senso?



18 milioni lordi a conte è 14 a godin + pagare spalletti se non trova altra squadra + resto del mercato, rientri a bilancio solo se arrivi almeno ai quarti di champion subito...indipendentemente dallo scudetto che economicamente conta nulla...e che comunque non vinceranno


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Maggio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> 18 milioni lordi a conte è 14 a godin + pagare spalletti se non trova altra squadra + resto del mercato, rientri a bilancio solo se arrivi almeno ai quarti di champion subito...indipendentemente dallo scudetto che economicamente conta nulla...e che comunque non vinceranno



Il problema è che Suning a quanto pare ha soldi a palate e la volontà di spenderli, a differenza di Elliot che ha soldi a palate ma sulla volontà di spenderli lascia molti più dubbi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Maggio 2019)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> La notizia esce oggi, l'Inter gioca domani... Lascio a voi le considerazioni del caso



appunto, che senso ha parlarne adesso alla vigilia di 3 partite molto importanti? aspettare 7 giorni con la qualificazione in tasca no?


----------



## Zenos (12 Maggio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> 18 milioni lordi a conte è 14 a godin + pagare spalletti se non trova altra squadra + resto del mercato, rientri a bilancio solo se arrivi almeno ai quarti di champion subito...indipendentemente dallo scudetto che economicamente conta nulla...e che comunque non vinceranno



Si noi continuiamo a fare i commercialisti nel frattempo,siamo diventati i migliori.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Maggio 2019)

l'ha detto anche di marzio.. promessi sposi


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Si noi continuiamo a fare i commercialisti nel frattempo,siamo diventati i migliori.



Pazzesco. 

I tifosi con la calcolatrice.


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2019)

*Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 13 maggio conferma: Antonio Conte sarà il nuovo allenatore dell'inter. Accordo raggiunto. Contratto di quattro anni a poco meno di 10 mln a stagione. Con Conte l'Inter farà una campagna acquisti importante ma non faraonica. Tornerà anche Oriali. Se Spalletti non troverà un'altra sistemazione costerà all'Inter, staff compreso, 28 mln di euro lordi. *


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 13 maggio conferma: Antonio Conte sarà il nuovo allenatore dell'inter. Accordo raggiunto. Contratto di quattro anni a poco meno di 10 mln a stagione. Con Conte l'Inter farà una campagna acquisti importante ma non faraonica. Tornerà anche Oriali. Se Spalletti non troverà un'altra sistemazione costerà all'Inter, staff compreso, 28 mln di euro lordi. *



Finché non vedo l’ufficialita non ci credo 
Mi sembra impossibile che buttino 28 milioni


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 13 maggio conferma: Antonio Conte sarà il nuovo allenatore dell'inter. Accordo raggiunto. Contratto di quattro anni a poco meno di 10 mln a stagione. Con Conte l'Inter farà una campagna acquisti importante ma non faraonica. Tornerà anche Oriali. Se Spalletti non troverà un'altra sistemazione costerà all'Inter, staff compreso, 28 mln di euro lordi. *



Finita.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Maggio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> 18 milioni lordi a conte è 14 a godin + pagare spalletti se non trova altra squadra + resto del mercato, rientri a bilancio solo se arrivi almeno ai quarti di champion subito...indipendentemente dallo scudetto che economicamente conta nulla...e che comunque non vinceranno



Però questi conti con mirabilia e fessone non li facevi. Strano. Loro che ci hanno affossato ancora di più economicamente oltre che sportivamente parlando.


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 13 maggio conferma: Antonio Conte sarà il nuovo allenatore dell'inter. Accordo raggiunto. Contratto di quattro anni a poco meno di 10 mln a stagione. Con Conte l'Inter farà una campagna acquisti importante ma non faraonica. Tornerà anche Oriali. Se Spalletti non troverà un'altra sistemazione costerà all'Inter, staff compreso, 28 mln di euro lordi. *



.


----------



## First93 (13 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come viene riportato da Sportmediaset e Sky, il matrimonio Conte-Inter è sempre più vicino. E' pronto un contratto fino al 2023, con un investimento paragonabile a quello dell'acquisto di un top player. Con lui arriverà anche Oriali.
> 
> L'Inter sborserà 30 mln per l'esonero di Spalletti e il suo staff.
> 
> ...



Non penso che la nostra dirigenza sia impazzita, se vanno su Di Francesco e non su un allenatore affermato i motivi ci sono e non sono ovviamente l'incompetenza perché chiunque sceglierebbe il primo. Le motivazioni sono altre, secondo me due: la prima, che vi piaccia o no, è il contenzioso con la UEFA, in quanto il Milan entro giugno (non ho capito se 2020 o 2021) deve trovare 200 milioni altrimenti la Champions non te la fanno vedere neanche in cartolina, la seconda, ancora più ovvia, è che Singer (o chi realmente detiene il Milan) vuole investire e non smiliardare, concetti simili ma profondamente diversi.

Voi vi ricordate l'Inter qualche anno fa quando girava con Nagatomo, Rocchi, Kuzmanovic e via dicendo? Bene, quello è il percorso che spetterà a noi per tornare su, preparatevi ad un periodo di "sanificazione" della squadra. Loro la pena l'hanno scontata, attraverso una gestione oculata e qualche magagna qua e là, e adesso possono permettersi un allenatore affermato, noi NO, perché nessun tecnico blasonato verrebbe in un Milan in questa situazione, NESSUNO. 

Se vi lamentate della situazione attuale, non oso pensare cosa farete riguardo a ciò che verrà nel breve periodo. Dobbiamo ancora attendere secondo me, e sperare che tutto vada per il verso giusto.

Riguardo a Conte, ribadisco che per me è un gran tecnico, ma non lo vorrei mai sulla nostra panchina, mi fa troppo schifo. In ogni caso secondo me Conte-Inter non lo darei per fatto, l'ultima parola spetta a Zhang, d'altronde sono loro che mettono i soldi non Marotta e tra Conte e Spalletti ce ne vogliono parecchi.


----------



## davidelynch (13 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 13 maggio conferma: Antonio Conte sarà il nuovo allenatore dell'inter. Accordo raggiunto. Contratto di quattro anni a poco meno di 10 mln a stagione. Con Conte l'Inter farà una campagna acquisti importante ma non faraonica. Tornerà anche Oriali. Se Spalletti non troverà un'altra sistemazione costerà all'Inter, staff compreso, 28 mln di euro lordi. *



Importante ma non faraonica....voglio proprio vedere chi arriva, perché poi stiamo tutti qui a farci le pippe sugli allenatori,ma la cosa più importante rimangono i giocatori.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Maggio 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Non penso che la nostra dirigenza sia impazzita, se vanno su Di Francesco e non su un allenatore affermato i motivi ci sono e non sono ovviamente l'incompetenza perché chiunque sceglierebbe il primo. Le motivazioni sono altre, secondo me due: la prima, che vi piaccia o no, è il contenzioso con la UEFA, in quanto il Milan entro giugno (non ho capito se 2020 o 2021) deve trovare 200 milioni altrimenti la Champions non te la fanno vedere neanche in cartolina, la seconda, ancora più ovvia, è che Singer (o chi realmente detiene il Milan) vuole investire e non smiliardare, concetti simili ma profondamente diversi.
> 
> Voi vi ricordate l'Inter qualche anno fa quando girava con Nagatomo, Rocchi, Kuzmanovic e via dicendo? Bene, quello è il percorso che spetterà a noi per tornare su, preparatevi ad un periodo di "sanificazione" della squadra. Loro la pena l'hanno scontata, attraverso una gestione oculata e qualche magagna qua e là, e adesso possono permettersi un allenatore affermato, noi NO, perché nessun tecnico blasonato verrebbe in un Milan in questa situazione, NESSUNO.
> 
> ...



Elliot se vuole può farsi i gargarismi con l’FPF, tra sponsorizzazioni farlocche e altri metodi che sappiamo. È che non vuole, evidentemente. 

P.s: stai dicendo che dopo i sette anni di melma ci aspettano ancora cinque anni o cose così ad andare in giro con squadre di scappati di casa allenate da scappati di casa? Anche dovessimo entrare in CL quest’anno?


----------



## Igniorante (13 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 13 maggio conferma: Antonio Conte sarà il nuovo allenatore dell'inter. Accordo raggiunto. Contratto di quattro anni a poco meno di 10 mln a stagione. Con Conte l'Inter farà una campagna acquisti importante ma non faraonica. Tornerà anche Oriali. Se Spalletti non troverà un'altra sistemazione costerà all'Inter, staff compreso, 28 mln di euro lordi. *



Conte costa troppoohhh
Quelle cifre può permettersele solo la juveeehh
Basta con gli ex gobbiiihh

Questi ragionamenti li facciamo solo noi, mi pare evidente... Poveri fessi.


----------



## Igor91 (13 Maggio 2019)

Se succede e rispondiamo con Di Francesco smetto di seguire il calcio definitivamente. 
Hanno stancato... danno 6 milioni a quella testa pelata, si lasciano scappare Conte? Non lo concepisco.


----------



## EmmePi (13 Maggio 2019)

Premetto che per me non è poi così scontato Conte all'Inter... anzi dopo aver ascoltato le parole di acciughina ieri sono quasi certo che lasci la giuve... e si sa quale è sempre stata la prima scelta di Andonio...

Poi è risaputo che il nostro gazosa sta da tempo pensando un pochettino ad un allenatore della premier... il che non mi dispiacerebbe affatto, in primis perchè lo reputo un ottimo allenatore, in secundis perchè quella scelta avrebbe la logica conseguenza anche di una buona campagna acquisti.

Inutile ora fasciarsi la testa... cerchiamo di vedere il lato positivo di tutti i vari scenari possibili immaginabili: gottuso se ne va affan........looooo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come viene riportato da Sportmediaset e Sky, il matrimonio Conte-Inter è sempre più vicino. E' pronto un contratto fino al 2023, con un investimento paragonabile a quello dell'acquisto di un top player. Con lui arriverà anche Oriali.
> 
> L'Inter sborserà 30 mln per l'esonero di Spalletti e il suo staff.
> 
> ...


Progetto Milan inesistente. Mi duole dirlo, ma è così. Non puoi lasciarti sfuggire Conte per ingaggiare Di Francesco.


----------



## Cantastorie (13 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> appunto, che senso ha parlarne adesso alla vigilia di 3 partite molto importanti? aspettare 7 giorni con la qualificazione in tasca no?



sarà mica che stanno provando a destabilizzare pure l'inter? (e a noi farebbe pure gioco che ci riuscissero)


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2019)

Ma solo io non ci credo a questa notizia ?


----------



## Ema2000 (13 Maggio 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Non penso che la nostra dirigenza sia impazzita, se vanno su Di Francesco e non su un allenatore affermato i motivi ci sono e non sono ovviamente l'incompetenza perché chiunque sceglierebbe il primo. Le motivazioni sono altre, secondo me due: la prima, che vi piaccia o no, è il contenzioso con la UEFA, in quanto il Milan entro giugno (non ho capito se 2020 o 2021) deve trovare 200 milioni altrimenti la Champions non te la fanno vedere neanche in cartolina, la seconda, ancora più ovvia, è che Singer (o chi realmente detiene il Milan) vuole investire e non smiliardare, concetti simili ma profondamente diversi.
> 
> *Voi vi ricordate l'Inter qualche anno fa quando girava con Nagatomo, Rocchi, Kuzmanovic e via dicendo?* Bene, quello è il percorso che spetterà a noi per tornare su, preparatevi ad un periodo di "sanificazione" della squadra. Loro la pena l'hanno scontata, attraverso una gestione oculata e qualche magagna qua e là, e adesso possono permettersi un allenatore affermato, noi NO, perché nessun tecnico blasonato verrebbe in un Milan in questa situazione, NESSUNO.



Non è andata proprio così. l'Inter fra prestiti molto onerosi e acquisti i soldi li ha sempre spesi,
che poi per lo più li abbia spesi male è un altro conto: Candreva, Gagliardini, J Mario, Gabigol, Cancelo, Škriniar, Dalbert, Perišić, Jovetić,Shaqiri e altri minori, tanto che ogni anno si ipotizzava che senza qualificazione CHampionssarebbero falliti, cosa che puntualmente non è accaduta.


----------



## iceman. (13 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma solo io non ci credo a questa notizia ?



Io mi chiedo invece il contrario, come facciano alcuni ad avere ancora fiducia nel Milan in generale; puntualmente noi tifosi del milan, lo prendiamo sempre lì, closing infiniti, teatrini, gente scarsa in rosa, allenatore indecenti, proprietari inesistenti o invisibili; poi vedi la Roma, la ROMA che propone a Conte circa 9 milioni l'anno, l'inter che caccia Spalletti (non Gattuso) per prenderne uno ancora meglio, e noi che invece continuiamo sulla falsa riga delle stagioni precedenti, inutile dirlo perchè si sa già che anche la prossima stagione è già finita ancor prima di iniziare, ma tanto arriverà qualcuno a dirmi di aspettare il 31 di agosto, ROTFL.


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Maggio 2019)

A me se avessero detto che sarebbe arrivato Conte non sarei stato così contento, chiaramente in ottica champion.
Se pensiamo ancora al campionato italiano, ormai veramente mediocre e per nulla attendibile, facciamo un errore clamoroso.
Persino il perculato di Francesco ha raggiunto una semifinale con la Roma. 
Meglio Conte di Gattuso ma sinceramente preferirei scommettere su altri profili.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Non è andata proprio così. l'Inter fra prestiti molto onerosi e acquisti i soldi li ha sempre spesi,
> che poi per lo più li abbia spesi male è un altro conto: Candreva, Gagliardini, J Mario, Gabigol, Cancelo, Škriniar, Dalbert, Perišić, Jovetić,Shaqiri e altri minori, tanto che ogni anno si ipotizzava che senza qualificazione CHampionssarebbero falliti, cosa che puntualmente non è accaduta.



hai dimenticato il grande kondobbià


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che Suning a quanto pare ha soldi a palate e la volontà di spenderli, a differenza di Elliot che ha soldi a palate ma sulla volontà di spenderli lascia molti più dubbi.



e dai....

i soldi mica li mette Suning. Li mette l'Inter.
Le proprietà non mettono soldi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo invece il contrario, come facciano alcuni ad avere ancora fiducia nel Milan in generale; puntualmente noi tifosi del milan, lo prendiamo sempre lì, closing infiniti, teatrini, gente scarsa in rosa, allenatore indecenti, proprietari inesistenti o invisibili; poi vedi la Roma, la ROMA che propone a Conte circa 9 milioni l'anno, l'inter che caccia Spalletti (non Gattuso) per prenderne uno ancora meglio, e noi che invece continuiamo sulla falsa riga delle stagioni precedenti, inutile dirlo perchè si sa già che anche la prossima stagione è già finita ancor prima di iniziare, ma tanto arriverà qualcuno a dirmi di aspettare il 31 di agosto, ROTFL.



Perchè tu parti dal presupposto che ogni cosa sia verità. Se cosi fosse oggi non dovremmo avere in squadra Paquetà e Piatek e avere Zaza e Baselli. 
Come sempre predico nel deserto, pazienza. Ci vuole pazienza e lasciar lavorare le persone.


----------



## Manue (13 Maggio 2019)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Loro Conte noi Dj Francesco
> Stavolta smetto davvero col calcio, è una presa per i fondelli



Conte sceglie dove andare, 
e l'Inter è piu avanti del Milan...


----------



## Manue (13 Maggio 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> devo dire che se va dall'altra parte non ci facciamo una bella figura.....nel senso che c'erano tutte le condizione per prenderlo noi ...imho.....



Ma perché avrebbe dovuto scegliere prima noi?
Sulla base di cosa ?


----------



## Manue (13 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## MarcoG (13 Maggio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ma perché avrebbe dovuto scegliere prima noi?
> Sulla base di cosa ?



Secondo me è molto più sfida, e da molta più soddisfazione a livello personale e mediatico, riportare il milan in champion's su un livello decoroso piuttosto che fare qualcosa con l'Inter. E questo di qualsiasi cosa si tratti, perché l'inter che vince la coppa o il campionato non me la vedo prima di una decina d'anni e gli altri obiettivi non è che la rendano molto al di sopra di dove sta.


----------



## Davidoff (13 Maggio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ma perché avrebbe dovuto scegliere prima noi?
> Sulla base di cosa ?



In base a niente, qui molti ancora credono che il Milan abbia un qualche tipo di appeal ad alti livelli quando è dolorosamente chiaro che siamo una società distrutta il cui blasone si affievolisce anno dopo anno, per di più impossibilitata ad investire a causa del fpf e di bilanci disastrosi. Se vi aspettate un Milan competitivo a breve fate meglio a non seguire più la Serie A, serviranno anni di programmazione perfetta, player trading, sacrifici, lacrime e sangue per rivedere un pò di luce in fondo al tunnel in cui ci hanno sprofondati. Il fatto che ci siamo sorbiti già sette stagioni ridicole non significa nulla, potrebbero volercene altre dieci a tornare protagonisti in Europa, la crescita nelle società di calcio non è per forza lineare e devono incastrarsi bene tutti gli ingranaggi. Al momento sospendo il giudizio, ma con il Milan sono ormai abituato ad aspettarmi il peggio.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 13 maggio conferma: Antonio Conte sarà il nuovo allenatore dell'inter. Accordo raggiunto. Contratto di quattro anni a poco meno di 10 mln a stagione. Con Conte l'Inter farà una campagna acquisti importante ma non faraonica. Tornerà anche Oriali. Se Spalletti non troverà un'altra sistemazione costerà all'Inter, staff compreso, 28 mln di euro lordi. *



Ringrazio Inter x aver preso la sola Conte al posto nostro..
sono sicurissimo che sarà la stessa cosa capitata con Kondogbia 
ci metterei la mano sul fuoco..

p.s. non vedo differenze di gioco tra Luciano e Antonio 
entrambi preferiscono il fisico alla qualità..
entrambi prediligono un gioco di contropiede 
bho cambiare x non cambiare 
sono entrambi antipatici per giunta nelle conferenze


----------



## LukeLike (13 Maggio 2019)

Adesso ho capito perché Icardi, anzi, la signora Icardi ha deciso di restare a Milano...


----------



## iceman. (13 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Secondo me è molto più sfida, e da molta più soddisfazione a livello personale e mediatico, riportare il milan in champion's su un livello decoroso piuttosto che fare qualcosa con l'Inter. E questo di qualsiasi cosa si tratti, perché l'inter che vince la coppa o il campionato non me la vedo prima di una decina d'anni e gli altri obiettivi non è che la rendano molto al di sopra di dove sta.



Peccato che il suo obiettivo, per sua stessa ammissione sia vincere o quanto meno lottare per vincere e non portare una squadra in champions league. Purtroppo ad oggi, vige una differenza netta tra inter e milan, in favore della prima e probabilmente destinata ad aumentare sempre più.

Con Conte all'inter scordiamoci i prossimi derby.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Maggio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Adesso ho capito perché Icardi, anzi, la signora Icardi ha deciso di restare a Milano...



può darsi che richiami Pelle in Italia  oppure Zaza


----------



## iceman. (13 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perchè tu parti dal presupposto che ogni cosa sia verità. Se cosi fosse oggi non dovremmo avere in squadra Paquetà e Piatek e avere Zaza e Baselli.
> Come sempre predico nel deserto, pazienza. Ci vuole pazienza e lasciar lavorare le persone.



Infatti yongong li è ancora presidente e in panchina stiamo per ingaggiare guardiola, vedremo questo mercato, l'unico spiraglio di fiducia è la presenza di leonardo in dirigenza.


----------



## Manue (13 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Secondo me è molto più sfida, e da molta più soddisfazione a livello personale e mediatico, riportare il milan in champion's su un livello decoroso piuttosto che fare qualcosa con l'Inter. E questo di qualsiasi cosa si tratti, perché l'inter che vince la coppa o il campionato non me la vedo prima di una decina d'anni e gli altri obiettivi non è che la rendano molto al di sopra di dove sta.



Sono d'accordo con te, 
ma Conte vuole vincere subito, e noi non possiamo garantirglielo quanto l'inter.. che cmq per me non vincerà.


----------



## First93 (13 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Elliot se vuole può farsi i gargarismi con l’FPF, tra sponsorizzazioni farlocche e altri metodi che sappiamo. È che non vuole, evidentemente.
> 
> P.s: stai dicendo che dopo i sette anni di melma ci aspettano ancora cinque anni o cose così ad andare in giro con squadre di scappati di casa allenate da scappati di casa? Anche dovessimo entrare in CL quest’anno?



Riguardo alla prima parte del discorso io mi riferisco ad una sentenza, quella riguardo al triennio 14-17 in cui viene detto che se si violerà il break even scatterà la squalifica. In questo caso non ci puoi fare niente, hanno fatto partire un ricorso al TAS però ancora non si sa cosa accadrà, l'unica cosa certa è che se non rispetti le disposizioni sei fuori, punto. Il fondo Elliott non so fino a che punto avrà voglia di battagliare con la UEFA anche perchè non si sa se realmente detengono loro il Milan. Poi, riguardo al raggirare il FFP, in un qualche modo puoi farlo, ma raggirare una sentenza non credo.

Per la seconda parte, secondo me si. D'ora in avanti si cercherà di riassestare la squadra e i bilanci non di più, una volta a posto si potrà forse tornare su.

Opinioni personali basate sul niente eh, ti ho solo detto come la penso


----------



## First93 (13 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Non è andata proprio così. l'Inter fra prestiti molto onerosi e acquisti i soldi li ha sempre spesi,
> che poi per lo più li abbia spesi male è un altro conto: Candreva, Gagliardini, J Mario, Gabigol, Cancelo, Škriniar, Dalbert, Perišić, Jovetić,Shaqiri e altri minori, tanto che ogni anno si ipotizzava che senza qualificazione CHampionssarebbero falliti, cosa che puntualmente non è accaduta.



Quei giocatori che citi li hanno comprati dopo che Suning è entrato in società, prima quando c'erano Thorir e Moratti la rosa che avevano era piena di scappati di casa, nella stagione 15/16 giravano con Dodò, Taider, Melo e Schelotto solo per citarne alcuni. Dopo che è arrivato Zhang, hanno iniziato a fare plusvalenze assurde con i giovani e pompare i bilanci autosponsorizzandosi (Bastoni è in prestito all'Atalanta per la modica cifra di 31 milioni solo per citarne uno).


----------



## MarcoG (13 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Peccato che il suo obiettivo, per sua stessa ammissione sia vincere o quanto meno lottare per vincere e non portare una squadra in champions league. Purtroppo ad oggi, vige una differenza netta tra inter e milan, in favore della prima e probabilmente destinata ad aumentare sempre più.
> 
> Con Conte all'inter scordiamoci i prossimi derby.



Io sono d'accordo con voi, ma vi chiedo cosa può vincere l'Inter perché non mi è chiaro. Lo scudetto? La Coppa Italia? La Champion's?
Direi che per prima e terza ci vuole parecchio, parecchio di più, in termini di rosa e anni; la seconda la potrebbe vincere anche con noi per come vanno le cose.
È il concetto vittoria che non comprendo.


----------



## Lollo interista (13 Maggio 2019)

Un bagno di sangue economico...senza che a questo corrisponda un progetto tecnico. Con Conte riempi la squadra di soldatini pedalatori per vincere nell’immediato. Preferirei darne 15-20 a Pochettino che ti da una identità precisa e ti migliora i giocatori piuttosto che darne 10 a Gonde


----------



## alcyppa (13 Maggio 2019)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Un bagno di sangue economico...senza che a questo corrisponda un progetto tecnico. Con Conte riempi la squadra di soldatini pedalatori per vincere nell’immediato. Preferirei darne 15-20 a Pochettino che ti da una identità precisa e ti migliora i giocatori piuttosto che darne 10 a Gonde



Fate una bella contestazione allora che magari niente niente Marotta rinuncia e qualcuno in società da noi si decide a darsi una svegliata a riguardo.

Vedrai che vi darà soddisfazioni Conte (purtroppo), piaccia o non piaccia.


----------



## Ema2000 (13 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> hai dimenticato il grande kondobbià


----------



## fra29 (13 Maggio 2019)

"milanista diventi pazzo".


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Maggio 2019)

Marotta ieri nel post gara ha praticamente dato l'ufficialità del cambio allenatore.
Ciò che tutti temevamo è successo : conte all'inter.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Marotta ieri nel post gara ha praticamente dato l'ufficialità del cambio allenatore.
> Ciò che tutti temevamo è successo : conte all'inter.



non tutti


----------



## Route66 (14 Maggio 2019)

L'uomo di melma per eccellenza va alla squadra di melme per antonomasia...
Il cerchio si è chiuso


----------

